# Potatoes?



## Illtemper (Aug 6, 2013)

Might be a dumb question but in terms of gains what's better to eat more of regular or sweet potatoes?


----------



## goodfella (Aug 6, 2013)

I prefer red potatoes!


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 6, 2013)

I mostly eat reds.  I like them better.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 6, 2013)

I eat regular potatoes in the morning and post workout. Sweet potatoes make me gag i gotta try the japanese ones. Supposedly sweet potatoes give you a longer and steady supply of carbs while regular potatoes just peak quickly and then fall off. So im guessing sweet potatoes are more efficient at providing constant energy too build muscle.


----------



## Jada (Aug 6, 2013)

i prefer reg potatoes than the sweet one, plus bj's has the big bag that is very cheap


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 6, 2013)

mashed sweet potatoes fan here.      Peel and cut up a bunch of sweet potatoes, steam them till they're soft,  Add butter and mash em up!

they go good with ANYTHING


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet pot fan here. Spray them with some olive oil and bake for 35 min. The skin will peel right off. 8 oz on squat and dead lift day.


----------



## DF (Aug 6, 2013)

I eat both but prefer white potatoes on the grill.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 6, 2013)

My understanding is the potato ranking (gycsimic) goes something like this;

1. Sweet Potato
2. Red
3. Ruset 

Lol! Unfortunately for me, I prefer them in the exact opposite order. I pretty much only eat Ruset (white) potatoes. I don't think it makes that much diffrance honestly. I think where it counts is what you put on the potato. If you put brown sugar on your sweet potato, you might as well eat cheese cake.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2013)

Jada said:


> i prefer reg potatoes than the sweet one, plus bj's has the big bag that is very cheap



Whatever jada says please be sure to do nothing but the opposite


----------



## R1rider (Aug 6, 2013)

i like the red ones, but sweet are definitely better for you

I bake my sweet potatoes whole in the oven. once they are almost done, i cut a lit in them and add brown sugar and marshmallows. They taste a lot better and im not really counting calories so..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> I eat regular potatoes in the morning and post workout. Sweet potatoes make me gag i gotta try the japanese ones. Supposedly sweet potatoes give you a longer and steady supply of carbs while regular potatoes just peak quickly and then fall off. So im guessing sweet potatoes are more efficient at providing constant energy too build muscle.



I love jap sweet potatoes...its purple inside.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 6, 2013)

I have always preferred Red Skin Potatoes, baked, mashed, sliced up and put in the oven.............ummmm I hungry now.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet potatoes contain more fiber then other potatoes, along with Vit C, E, manganese and beta carotene, all which may contribute to better gains.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 6, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Sweet potatoes contain more fiber then other potatoes, along with Vit C, E, manganese and beta carotene, all which may contribute to better gains.



Yeah, fiber is essential for the well being of us bodybuilders. Heart health plus anal health.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 6, 2013)

i go with sweet potatoes as much as possible then reds and whites.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 6, 2013)

White potatoes post workout, yams all other times mostly. White potatoes being a high-glycemic carb which wil stimulate insulin release for quick nutrient absorption. But give me some french fries and I'll eat those fuckers all day.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 6, 2013)

I can not stand the smell of yam therefore I can not eat them.  However, I'll eat a white baked tater right off the grill no butter now sour cream.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 7, 2013)

I usually eat sweet potatoes and I just microwave it and cut it into disc and just eat them like that skin and all.. They taste fine to me but I'm asking about gains. Has anyone gained more mass eating one or the other? 

Sweet mashed is awesome and tilted kilt has great sweet fries!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2013)

i eat alot of sweet potatoes easy 2 -3 a day when im trying to gain


----------



## italian1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sweet potatoes are like desert if you cook them right.  You have to cook the shit out of them.  1 hr plus in the oven.  Never in the microwave or they taste like shit.  Sometimes I cook them in the oven for an hour turn it off and leave them in there for another 45 min to an hour.  When they are cooked right the skin and the potato seperate.  Potato shrinks up inside and juice comes out of the skin and goes all over the place.  Shit is delicious.  If you don't like sweet potatoes you have to try cooking them longer.  Alot longer.


----------



## Braw16 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sweet potatoes were all i ate precontest I thought they were really good plain.


----------

